# jerky



## pooh (May 13, 2005)

I was wondering if someone has some good venison jerky recipies?

Thanks Eric


----------



## fshndoug (Sep 30, 2005)

jerky recipe
3-5 lbs of deer venison.I cut mine with a meat slicer.Back straps or rear hams are great ,but seperate the muscle in the hams and trim all fat and cartilage from the cuts.
1 tablespoon-season salt
1 1/2 tsp.onion powder
1 tsp. msg (mono sodium glutamate) or meat preservative to guard against botulism.
1 1/2 tsp garlic powder
1/2 tsp black pepper
2 tablespoons of liquid smoke (mesquite,hickory)
1 tablespoon sugar
1 cup warm water
1 tsp of red pepper
mix dry ingrediants together in a tupperware or glass bowl then add water and liquid smoke.Place meat in container and turn meat after about 4 hours.
Remove meat and dry off excess liquid with paper towels.
I use a Magic Chef food dehydrator from Wal mart.It takes 4-6 hrs for the best jerky you have ever tasted.

Summer sausage
5 lbs of deer burger
5 round tsp. Morton Tender Quick Salt or 6 round tsp. Morton Sugar Cured salt
3 tsp garlic salt
4 tsp. mustard seed
4 tsp. course black pepper
1/2-3/4 tsp. liquid smoke.hickory or mesquite.
mix together,keep in fridge,covered in a glass bowl.
knead once a day for three days.
roll meat in rolls about 2" in diameter .This will make about 8-9 rolls of summer sausage.
bake on cookie rack over cookie sheet at about 185-200 degrees for about 6-7 hours.
Turn once about halfway through cooking time.
The meat will form it's own casing.


----------

